# Suggestions for a motor with the most power to weight ratio



## arbartz (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm trying to find a rather small/light motor that has some decent kick to it. What are your guys's suggestions for me? 

It'll be used in a Formula Hybrid car and likely be mounted to the hubs.

thanks!


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

http://www.enstroj.si/Electric-products/emrax-motorsgenerators.html










There are.. may be.. others, but Roman still working hard to bring the performance for enthusiasts, not just for corporations.


----------



## arbartz (Sep 27, 2013)

THANK YOU! This is just the kind of thing I was looking for!


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

even at 400v those leads look tiny for that kw range. Caveat emptor.


----------



## arbartz (Sep 27, 2013)

The battery system that I'd be running would be 96V with a 560A continuous and 1400A burst rating. If I were running 3 motors, 2 hub motors up front and 1 larger motor in the rear, what do you think I'd be limited to for motor power? Would these motors draw too much with the small terminals?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

arbartz said:


> The battery system that I'd be running would be 96V with a 560A continuous and 1400A burst rating. If I were running 3 motors, 2 hub motors up front and 1 larger motor in the rear, what do you think I'd be limited to for motor power? Would these motors draw too much with the small terminals?


Your total battery power is the limit. From what you say 96V at 560A is a continuous rating of 53.8kw (72 HP) into the motor. Your peak battery power is 96V at 1400A or 134.4kw (180 HP). The motors dont seem like the limiting factor in this case. Two of the smallest ones would be able to overload your batteries.

Good luck!


----------



## Sunking (Aug 10, 2009)

That would be Turbine Engines.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Ai! said:


> http://www.enstroj.si/Electric-products/emrax-motorsgenerators.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would buy these if they were more of a reasonable price.


----------



## Ai! (May 9, 2014)

prices were somewhere 2000-5000 euros. Of course 5000 is for the biggest 268 motor.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

http://www.yasamotors.com/products/yasa-250/


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

http://www.gkn.com/driveline/our-solutions/edrive-systems/eMachines/Pages/default.aspx

The Evo AFM140 data sheet:
http://www.gkn.com/driveline/our-so...ocuments/Datasheets/AF-140-Tech-Sheet-V13.pdf

Not really suitable for a four-wheel drive, unless you want to pull tree stumps out, but a top motor all the same.


----------



## arbartz (Sep 27, 2013)

RIPPERTON said:


> http://www.yasamotors.com/products/yasa-250/


Do you have an idea of the cost in comparison to the Emrax motors?


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

arbartz said:


> Do you have an idea of the cost in comparison to the Emrax motors?


They may not have this in production yet so they wont answer your emails either about it but Im thinking in the $6000 $7000 range


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

RIPPERTON said:


> They may not have this in production yet so they wont answer your emails either about it but Im thinking in the $6000 $7000 range


Actually spoke to Andy Morley at Yasa yesterday and he clarified the situation.
The 250 is still in proto testing and wont go into production any time soon.
The only models available right now are the 750 and 400.
The 400 is an 8 week wait and will cost 9000 pounds.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes, but they could get a lot of valuable data by "proto testing" a motor on a race track !........???


----------



## jonescg (Nov 3, 2010)

Karter2 said:


> Yes, but they could get a lot of valuable data by "proto testing" a motor on a race track !........???


Baw-bawww. I tried that one. I couldn't even get Evo-GKN to reply to my emails after I told them their motor had done so well on my bike this year. It's like they don't want to sell them or something...

That said, Rinehart are going to be releasing their 250 kW inverter range next year, and I'm sure they would be receptive to some beta testing.


----------



## TooQik (May 4, 2013)

At least you managed to get a motor out of them, they wouldn't sell me one after GKN took over even though they had been happy to sell me one pre-buy out. I can only guess they're trying to head down the OEM route.


----------



## philt (Sep 7, 2014)

4-6 weeks ARO.
Drive and motor . specs on the drive & motor pages.
Call for pricing.
http://totalautomationworks.com/?page_id=530

And we do answer our phone and emails.
Phil


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Close !.....but no cigar I'm afraid philt.
I think you rank possibly in 4th place on the kW/lb comparison .
..but you could be a winner on the availability scale !


----------

